# Upgrading PC



## Newbie11 (Jul 25, 2014)

I need to upgrade my old computer which was a pentium 4 HT machine here are my requirements:


1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
Ans:Gaming and college work.All the latest games like Battlefield 4,Crysis 3,and upcoming games like Fifa 15 and others

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans:32k max.

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans:No

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans:Win 7 64 bit.Already have it.

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans:1 Tb

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans:No i already have it.Its 17 inch with 1280x1024 resolution.

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans:Speakers, monitor, graphics card,ups.

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans:This month.

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans:No,this will be done by assembler.

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans:Kolkata.I am planning to buy locally.

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans:I just want play games and do college work.I dont mind playing games in lower settings.I am a casual gamer.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 25, 2014)

do you already have a  gpu?


----------



## Newbie11 (Jul 25, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> do you already have a  gpu?


got a gt 520 but will upgrade it later its budget will be separate


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 25, 2014)

i5 4570 -13k
gigabyte b85m d3h - 5.5k
kingston hyperx fury 4gb - 2.7k/corsair vengeance /gskill ripjawsx
wd blue 1tb - 3.5k
antec vp550p - 3.5k/seasonic s12ii 520 -4.8k
deepcool tesseract - 2.7k
logitech mk200 - 0.7k

upgrade you monitor also when upgrading your gpu. and just for the information, the igpu of i5 4570 is better than gt 520.


----------



## Newbie11 (Jul 25, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> i5 4570 -13k
> gigabyte b85m d3h - 5.5k
> kingston hyperx fury 4gb - 2.7k/corsair vengeance /gskill ripjawsx
> wd blue 1tb - 3.5k
> ...



thanks how about the coolermaster k281?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 25, 2014)

it is fine too. tesseract however supports installing more cabinet fans and of-course better cable management .it has less cost too. but looks are not appealing though.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 25, 2014)

Newbie11 said:


> thanks how about the coolermaster k281?



Its ok.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 26, 2014)

or maybe get FX 6300 instead-

FX 6300 (7500)
Gigabyte 970A DS3P (5800)
kingston hyperx fury 4gb - 2.7k
wd blue 1tb - 3.5k
antec vp550p - 3.5k
deepcool tesseract - 2.7k
logitech mk200 - 0.7k
Dell S2240L (8600)

total: 36k

It's more than original budget but you won't need to upgrade the monitor later.


----------



## Newbie11 (Jul 26, 2014)

I'll get the intel build the monitor and graphics card can wait though could you suggest a build with more ram ?Actually i have cod ghosts and it requires 6 gb ram.


----------



## SunE (Jul 26, 2014)

Yep many new games are requiring 6 GB and upwards RAM incl. COD Ghosts, Watch_Dogs and supposedly GTA V. Just get 8 GB instead of 4 in the above suggested config. The rest will not change.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 26, 2014)

Newbie11 said:


> I'll get the intel build the monitor and graphics card can wait though could you suggest a build with more ram ?Actually i have cod ghosts and it requires 6 gb ram.



if you want additional ram and tight on budget, get i5 4440 at 11k. that will save you 2k and is enough for gaming.


----------



## Newbie11 (Jul 26, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> if you want additional ram and tight on budget, get i5 4440 at 11k. that will save you 2k and is enough for gaming.


yeah thanks ill go for it ,but just for information which is better the i5 or fx6300?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 27, 2014)

I5 is better, but 6300 is not bad though. Fx 6300 is suggested when on low budget. If you can upgrade the monitor later then go with i5, else get the 6300. You should also note that getting a good graphic card and not getting a higher resolution monitor will not be any good.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 27, 2014)

get i5 now. upgrade gpu and monitor later.


----------



## Newbie11 (Jul 27, 2014)

ok i will get the i5 but wd blue is not available right now should i get wd green or segate barracuda?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 27, 2014)

ask in as many as shops you can. or look at online shops. or else get seagate(you may have to go through troublesome rma experience though!).


----------



## Newbie11 (Jul 27, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> ask in as many as shops you can. or look at online shops. or else get seagate(you may have to go through troublesome rma experience though!).



yeah i had a bad experience with my 500 gb hdd.
i could have got the black one but its too dam expensive


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 27, 2014)

try wd blue with atmost  priority. it is available online.


----------



## Newbie11 (Jul 27, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> try wd blue with atmost  priority. it is available online.



yeah ill have to get it.

- - - Updated - - -

another question should i get 2x4gb or 8x1 gb ram?
and if i can buy the wd black at less than 5k should i get it?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 27, 2014)

get 2 x 4gb ram. it is enough for gaming.
for hdd, if you are able to get black for less than 5k then go for it as it offers 5 years of warranty compared to 2 years of blue/green drives.


----------



## Newbie11 (Jul 28, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> get 2 x 4gb ram. it is enough for gaming.
> for hdd, if you are able to get black for less than 5k then go for it as it offers 5 years of warranty compared to 2 years of blue/green drives.



ok got it

- - - Updated - - -

Guys finally bought the pc specs are little different:
core i5 4460
gigabyte h87m-d3h
crosair vengence (1x8)gb ram 1600mhz
segate barracuda 1tb
asus dvd writer
antec vp550p v2
coolermaster k281
logitec mk200 kb + mouse combo


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 28, 2014)

congrats.. pics please


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 29, 2014)

Newbie11 said:


> ok got it
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



Its good anyways. Congrats and post pics


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 29, 2014)

[MENTION=288326]Newbie11[/MENTION], just for your information, have a look at this thread *www.digit.in/forum/technology-news...-extension-campaign-select-products-psus.html . it will be beneficial for you.


----------



## Newbie11 (Jul 31, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> [MENTION=288326]Newbie11[/MENTION], just for your information, have a look at this thread *www.digit.in/forum/technology-news...-extension-campaign-select-products-psus.html . it will be beneficial for you.


Thanks rijinpk1 i have registered .Currently i cannot post pics due  to some reason.But i want to know which is the highest end gpu that i can use in my rig without changing the psu i want to know about both nvidia and amd ones.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Aug 1, 2014)

Newbie11 said:


> Thanks rijinpk1 i have registered .Currently i cannot post pics due  to some reason.But i want to know which is the highest end gpu that i can use in my rig without changing the psu i want to know about both nvidia and amd ones.



you can use r9 290/ gtx 780 or even 780 ti without much trouble. anyway you may settle with a little lower end card


----------



## Newbie11 (Aug 4, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> you can use r9 290/ gtx 780 or even 780 ti without much trouble. anyway you may settle with a little lower end card



Guys sorry being late here are my pc specs(due to some reason digit wont let me upload pics ,always showing upload failed) so here is a link via google drive:
*drive.google.com/folderview?id=0BwAfM5lK8ssKQXBnUDk1UmNLTVE&usp=sharing

- - - Updated - - -

also i am experiencing a problem :
when i bought the pc the assemblers in the shop were fitting the pc the pc  was powering up and down no display was comming down(the fans were continuously spinning and stopping) they told to upgrade the bios which they did the the pc was running but just today i had a strange problem when i switched the pc on the indicators went on and off twice then the pc started.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Aug 4, 2014)

may be, assembler may have done something wrong. it is better if you could assemble yourself. see some youtube videos. reset cmos to check if it is of any help.


----------



## Newbie11 (Aug 4, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> may be, assembler may have done something wrong. it is better if you could assemble yourself. see some youtube videos. reset cmos to check if it is of any help.


 i opened the cabinet and checked nothing seems to be wrong,iit happened only once though today morning


----------



## napsterv (Aug 5, 2014)

Here I build one for you...


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 5, 2014)

napsterv said:


> Here I build one for you...



Where is it? Wishlist gone...

- - - Updated - - -



Newbie11 said:


> Guys finally bought the pc specs are little different:
> core i5 4460
> gigabyte h87m-d3h
> crosair vengence (1x8)gb ram 1600mhz
> ...



Congrats and post some pics also man....


----------



## napsterv (Aug 5, 2014)

bssunil said:


> Where is it? Wishlist gone...



Here it is....Sorry about that.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Aug 5, 2014)

how much for 8 gb ram??


----------



## Newbie11 (Aug 5, 2014)

napsterv said:


> Here I build one for you...



man didnt you read the previous posts i already bought the pc

- - - Updated - - -



pkkumarcool said:


> how much for 8 gb ram??


took me almost 6k

- - - Updated - - -



bssunil said:


> Where is it? Wishlist gone...
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


i already posted pics see post number 27


----------



## napsterv (Aug 5, 2014)

Newbie11 said:


> man didnt you read the previous posts i already bought the pc
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



Oh sorry dude, my bad


----------



## Newbie11 (Aug 5, 2014)

napsterv said:


> Oh sorry dude, my bad


no probs


----------

